# CARS & GIRLS, MY R34 V-SPEC



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Enjoy:  http://www.btinternet.com/~ricky.yau/Events/Donny2005_Web/index.htm


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol, mate, didn't you only just post this link up the other week? 

Not that I'm complaining or anything


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Some lads don't look in 'Skyline General Chit Chat' if they don't own one, bit like me before i got mine. (you know the score)


----------



## M3_GT (Aug 28, 2003)

Got to come over to youre show´s this summer


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.........


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

yeah, we need to see more of those girls, post more of them.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> yeah, we need to see more of those girls, post more of them.


You could at least put a warning up first though


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

You need to get your car in as a demonstrator on the FUEL stand. I would like to see them draped over your car. They tend to wear less clothing than the average models  
Click HERE and click on the link for FUEL GARAGE (I can't view it at work  )


----------



## kart_man (Oct 3, 2002)

It's times like this I wished I was a bonnet !!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Are you guys kidding? The thighs on them 2 in the middle almost made me see my lunch twice


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The fuel birds, well, ok, mainly Von, are a bit of class, filthy filthy class.

www.liquidinjuredhearing.com/thefuelgarage/fuelgalleries/shavonne/


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

lol Von and my ex used to do an "adult orientated" site together


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

SteveN said:


> The fuel birds, well, ok, mainly Von, are a bit of class, filthy filthy class.
> 
> www.liquidinjuredhearing.com/thefuelgarage/fuelgalleries/shavonne/


Thankfully the link is dead


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> lol Von and my ex used to do an "adult orientated" site together


Wot

no link?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm with Vennuth - Mutton dressed as Tripe.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Wot
> 
> no link?


lol gemz18.com


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

you know when you were a kid and you walked into a sweetie shop and didnt know where the hell to look first? this is how i feel just now lol. Great gallery and stunning example of a car


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Dave, if you are going to Well Lane this sunday then I can disscuss about future events, if not then e-mail me direct: [email protected]


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

moleman said:


> I'm with Vennuth - Mutton dressed as Tripe.


LOL


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

nice fuel garage.


----------



## Parky (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry to say this but I wouldn't have any Biatch laying over my GTR............... Think of the scratches for gods sake!


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Girls*

That girl second from left looks like she has been sitting on a socket set for an hour....



Barry :smokin:


----------

